# Halloween 2009 pics



## p3ppy (Sep 18, 2008)

I finally got around to posting my pics from my 2009 halloween party, dont know if ill be able to do one this year since Im helping with a professional haunt this year, but if I do, ill be sure to post the pics sooner this year. heres the link. the theme was an asylum

Halloween 2009 :: Halloween 2009 slideshow by p3ppy - Photobucket


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Really nice work! Great attention to detail, and the lighting is superb! I love the gate and columns!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

haha, I just posted my 2009 pics too, glad to see that I'm not the only one! I really like the lighting and the room's interior, very moody and super spooky.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great atmosphere, the lighting is perfect. Excellent job!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks like a movie set! Very nice. Love the lighting and overall creep factor.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow! Did you use sheets or paper to cover the walls? Or something else? It looks GREAT!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Awesome! Your use of what looks like stained white paper on the walls delivers a high creep factor indeed! 
The Room is simple yet very chilling - well done!


----------



## hurricanegame (Aug 8, 2010)

That was enjoyable...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks great. You've created a very creepy feeling scene.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work, the walls look fantastic.


----------

